# Son of plane cabinet



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2006)

Hi all

Some will remember the recently completed plane and chisel storage unit here and here

Well, I still needed a place to store the saws, squares, spare blades and frog, rulers and hammers. After a bit of consideration, I decided that doors do not make sense for me as they take up too much room when open (and they will always be open :wink: ) and so i decided to build a second cabinet to match the first.
Also, I finally :roll: found a 1um bag for my Charnwood dust extractor and very liitle dust floats around the workshop which means the cabinet hasn't needed cleaning since it was built

Construction is exactly the same with mahogany sides (hand dovetailed for strength), oak storage pieces (biscuits for speed) and a french cleat to mount it on the wall.

Took a weekend to make and hang on the wall and is a nice little project

Overall, I am chuffed to bits with them both and my workshop is much tidier. The BIG advantage for me is that i have all of the important tools (my hand tools) close to me whenever I work


----------



## MikeW (12 Feb 2006)

Wow Tony--really nice addition! Really compliments the main cabinet. 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Philly (12 Feb 2006)

Bravo =D> 
Looks great, and as Mike said, really compliments the plane cabinet.
You are excelling yourself :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Bean (12 Feb 2006)

Whooooo Tony looks good \/ 

Bill


----------



## Aragorn (12 Feb 2006)

Hi Tony! How ya doing?

That is a superb addition. Looks really nice.




Envious Aragorn


----------



## Alf (12 Feb 2006)

I worry you're not leaving enough room for expansion, Tony... [-X :lol: Neat job. Actually the Japanese saws really do worry me a bit; I can't tell, is there anything holding the handles? I wonder if the blades might be in danger of bending? :-k (Sorry, I'm not actually _setting out_ to spot problems, but I figure better to say now than "I thought they might" six months down the line.  )

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MattMoore (12 Feb 2006)

Looks great, Tony!! will there be another cabinet made for the left handside? just to even it up of course... 
and if its a lil empty then all the more reason to buy more tools!
all these tool cabinets have got me thinking.. 
maybe its about time I make a more permanent home for my hand tools...


Matt


----------



## Anonymous (12 Feb 2006)

Alf, you spotted the deliberate mistake  Ordered the skew block since building it and the #50 arrived after completion too :roll: 
Good point about the jap saws. nothing holding the handles at present, but I will have a think about a late addition.
In the first design, all saws were the same way up as the jap ones, but it works better this way

Hi Aragorn , nice to see you around again  

Matt, can't put one on the left unfortunately, as that is where my sliding compound mitre saw sits and all the dust from it would be kicked into the unit :?


----------



## dedee (13 Feb 2006)

Tony,
very nice, you've obviously got the dust extraction licked as well. - No curves though so not the comp project :wink: what's the comp project going to be?

Andy


----------



## CYC (13 Feb 2006)

Nice job, the timber is just beautiful. Must be all the hand planing that brings it's grain so well :wink:


----------



## Waka (13 Feb 2006)

Tony

Very nice looking, can't wait to see Son of Son as you expand.


----------



## Pete W (13 Feb 2006)

Thing of beauty, Tony 

But for a man so plane-rich, you're awfully saw-poor :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Feb 2006)

Hi Pete



Pete W":1hpbpfww said:


> But for a man so plane-rich, you're awfully saw-poor



ROTFL.

You haven't seen the other wall, have you? :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (13 Feb 2006)

Pete W":138regao said:


> Thing of beauty, Tony
> 
> But for a man so plane-rich, you're awfully saw-poor :wink:



Neil's right :wink: 

Well box anyway


----------



## mickp (14 Feb 2006)

very nice tony.

I know a few aussies well 1 in particular who would envy your plane collection


----------



## Pete W (14 Feb 2006)

Neil & Tony - I'm relieved. I'd hate to see Tony struggling in an under-equipped shop .

:lol: :lol:


----------

